# ألا يكفينا إزعاج الاذآن حتى يأتينا عيد الفطر !



## Critic (10 سبتمبر 2010)

*الا يكفينا الاف الميكروفونات التى تطن الآذان الجوامع 5 مرات فى اليوم حتى نستيقظ ليلا على احتفالات المسلمين بعيد الفطر بالهتاف و الغناء ثم صلاتهم فجرا !!!!!!!*

*بئس امة اختفت فيها اقل معالم الحرية !*

*فى تلك الايام يحتفل المسلمين بعيد الفطر المبارك لهم و الغير مبارك على الاطلاق لغيرهم و الاسباب تكمن فى :*

*عدم احترام غير المسلم او حتى وضعه فى الحسبان !*

*احتفالات بالهتاف و الغناء العشوائى فى الميكروفونات فى الشوارع (مثال ما يحدث فى شارعنا من طبل و زمر و رقص جماعى همجى و انا اكتب هذا الموضوع)*

*و بعد الانتهاء منها اخيرا تبدأ صلاة العيد فجرا و تستمر ساعات و تصم الاذان و توقظ فى تلك المدة اصحاب النوم الخفيف منهم و الثقيل !*

*و يعلم الله وحده من منهم المحتاج الى الراحة و النوم و المريض و الطريح و اقل حقوقه ان ينال الهدوء اللازم للنوم !!!*
*و قد يصدف ان يكون العيد فى ايام امتحانات و لا حياة لمن تنادى*

*لماذا على ان استيقظ (مساءا و فجرا) بصلاة لا تخصنى ؟!*
*لماذا يستحيل ان اخذ غفوة فى حضور تلك الاصوات المنتهكة ؟!*
*او يتم ازعاجى كل يوم 5 مرات باذان لا يعنينى ؟!*
*لماذا على ان اسمع ما لا اريد ؟!*
*الا يكفى ميكرفون واحد مثلا فضلا عن الاصوات المقيتة المميتة للمؤذنين ؟!!!*
*الا يمكن ان يتم توحيد الاذان بدلا من الترددات القاتلة للاصوات المقيتة المتداخلة ؟!!*
*الا يمكن خفض اصوات الميكروفونات ؟!*

*و كيف يحدث هذا فى امة لا تعرف لحقوق الانسان او حريته سبيل ؟!*
*هذه كانت احدى معالم و مؤشرات التخلف فى مجتمعنا الغير مبارك !*
*تحياتى يا (....) امة خرجت للارض !*


----------



## مسيحية مصرية (10 سبتمبر 2010)

*رد: الا ينقصنا ازعاج الاذآن حتى يأتينا عيد الفطر !*

موضوع مميز جدا و كمان بيعبر عن واقع صدقنى فى مسلمين كمان رافضينه بس طبعا بيعتبروهم بيفكروا غلط لمجرد إنهم بيطالبوا إنهم يعيشوا فو هدوء صدقنى ده منظر ناس شافوه إنهم ماشيين فى الشارع و شافيين فى شباك صورة العشاء الربانى و تحت شباك الشقة دى ميكروفون بيأذن!!!!!!!!!!حتى بيوت المسيحيين تحتها ميكروفونات مش بس سامعين الصوت


----------



## tasoni queena (10 سبتمبر 2010)

*رد: الا ينقصنا ازعاج الاذآن حتى يأتينا عيد الفطر !*

يا نهار على الازعاج انا محاوطنى 3 مساجد

صلاة وتراويح وهيصة هههههههه

بس هتقول ايه لاحياة لمن تنادى​


----------



## marcelino (11 سبتمبر 2010)

ياعم ده الواحد اتخنققققققققق طول الشهر المنيل دة

خصوصا انى بتشأم من صوت الاذان دة اوووووى

اول ما اسمعه بشغل اى حاجه صوتها عالى علشان مسمعش

​


----------



## govany shenoda (11 سبتمبر 2010)

يانهار ازعاج
هههههههههههههه
ده غير الخطبه الي عاملين يسبو ويشتمو فينا 
والقطيه يقولو امين
ربنا يرحمكو من الاصوات ديه​


----------



## Rosetta (11 سبتمبر 2010)

*هههههههههه
موضوعك على الوجع يا كريتك
مش بيكفي حواليا 3 جوامع و صوت المؤذن المقرف !!

بس لا حياة لمن تنادي !!!

شكراااا على الموضوع ​*


----------



## MIKEL MIK (11 سبتمبر 2010)

*عندك حق يا كريتيك
انا علي اول شارعنا جامع واحد
لكن بـ 3 مأذن ليه معرفش
الشيخ عجبه صوته وبيسمعه للناس
غصب عنهم بدون اي احترام لمشاعر اي حد
عشان كده ابتدوا يطبقوا الاذان الموحد في كايرو
عقبال بلدنا بقي عشان نرتاح منهم​*


----------



## نغم (11 سبتمبر 2010)

صوت المؤذن فى الساعة الخامسة صباحا كان صوت مرعب بالنسبة لى وانا طفلة كنت استيقظ وانا مرعوبة من الصوت واتخيل انه بهذا الوقت رح يذبحوا مسيحي مخطتفيه  لانه كنت بشاهد نشرة الاخبار وكان كثير من الارهابين بيعترفوا انه اكثر الاوقات الى كانو بيها بيذبحوا المخطوفين كان وقت الاذان وانا كنت استيقظ والافكار المرعبة تاكلنى
الرب يساعدكم ويحميكم
شكرا critic
موضوع مهم جدا 
يسوع يحفظك


----------



## zezza (11 سبتمبر 2010)

*



			(مثال ما يحدث فى شارعنا من طبل و زمر و رقص جماعى همجى و انا اكتب هذا الموضوع)
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

*شكلك ساكن فى شارعنا 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




طول الليل طبل و اغانى و مركبيين انوار عالية جدا ما عرفتش انام منها .. و المشكلة انه كان عندى كنيسة و خدمة و فضلت سهرانة طول الليل و رحت الخدمة تعبانة موووووووووووووت 
منتهى قلة الاحترام .. ما فيش انسان عاقل يقول عيب او غلط .. بحس ان الموضوع عند .خصوصا ان اغلبية منطقتى من المسيحيين !! ربنا يهدى


----------



## minatosaaziz (11 سبتمبر 2010)

ههههههههههههههههههه موتوا بغيظكم انا من قرية كبيرة مفيهاش مسلم واحد ولا مسجد واحد ومريح دماغي وبنام براحتي واصحى براحتي ..وعايش حياتي في راحة وامان ...


----------



## Jesus Son 261 (11 سبتمبر 2010)

اسكت دنا دماغي ورمت امبارح
الشيخ يقول : الله اكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر ، لا اله الا الله
الاطفال في الجامع وراه يصرخوا في الميكروفون : ........ نفس الكلام

الشيخ : الله اكبر الله اكبر الله اكبر و لله الحمد
الاطفال : وراه في الميكروفون يصرخةن

و انت عارف بقي العيال و كل واحد فرحان صوته طالع ع الميكروفون
بيتسابقوا عشان مين صوته يظهر اعلي ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

و قعدوا يرددوها حوالي 120 مرة زي البغبغان !!​


----------



## حفيدته (12 سبتمبر 2010)

اذكر وانا صغيرة في الاسكندريه كنت اقوم مفزوعة من اصوات الاجراس لعمارة كبيرة وفيها تقريبا
شبه كنيسة وكان كل احد  وتقريبا كل كام يوم تقرع الاجراس  كمان اصوات الترانيم على طول مستمرة 
وانا صغيرة كنت زي ما قلت بقوم مفزوعة لكن الان عرفت انها نداء للصلاة او نوع من انوع التذكير بعبادة الله ومش زعلانة وبحترم الحاجة دي بدل ما احنا بنحط السب اوفر على اعلى صوت وهاتك يا اغاني تجيب الشياطين كلها
اعتقد احترام الاديان بينبع من الصفاء الداخلي لكل واحد فينا مهما اختلف مع الاخر
وكل عام وكل المسلمين والموحدين والمؤمنين بخير


----------



## govany shenoda (12 سبتمبر 2010)

حفيدته قال:


> اذكر وانا صغيرة في الاسكندريه كنت اقوم مفزوعة من اصوات الاجراس لعمارة كبيرة وفيها تقريبا
> شبه كنيسة وكان كل احد  وتقريبا كل كام يوم تقرع الاجراس  كمان اصوات الترانيم على طول مستمرة
> وانا صغيرة كنت زي ما قلت بقوم مفزوعة لكن الان عرفت انها نداء للصلاة او نوع من انوع التذكير بعبادة الله ومش زعلانة وبحترم الحاجة دي بدل ما احنا بنحط السب اوفر على اعلى صوت وهاتك يا اغاني تجيب الشياطين كلها
> اعتقد احترام الاديان بينبع من الصفاء الداخلي لكل واحد فينا مهما اختلف مع الاخر
> وكل عام وكل المسلمين والموحدين والمؤمنين بخير



سوري للسؤال هو انتي كنتي بتنامي لحد الساعه كام
جرس الكنيسه لما بيدق بيبقي علي الساعه 8 
احنا بنتكلم علي حاجه والناس نايمه يعني الاذان بيبقي الساعه 4 الفجر
ده غير صلاه العيد بتبقي فتره كبيره والناس مش عارفه تنام
المفروض تقدرو ان مثلا في حد تعبان ومحتاج للراحه او حد عنده امتحان ولزم ينام كويس


----------



## ناصر التوحيد (12 سبتمبر 2010)

وصوت أقراع الاجراس عندكم ألا يزعجنا

أنتم تتطالبون بالحرية لكم بس و تنسون الاخرين 

انتم تمارسون شعائركم الدينية و المسلمين اين ذهبوا  اليس للمسلمين حق في العيش و ممارسة شعائرهم الدينية هذا لايعقل 

اطالب مجلس حقوق الانسان بالتدخل ((((((((ههههه)))امزح


----------



## جيلان (12 سبتمبر 2010)

عندك حق ولا التراوييح والهيصة فى الشارع ولا المطلوقين من مستشفى مجانين
والمشكلة الى يحكيلك منهم الطقوس بيبقى فخور اوى
فى مصر مش بيمنعوا الميكريفونات غير من بعض المناطق الى ممكن يبقى فيها سياحة بس بس اصحاب البلد نفسهم فى داهية
ربنا يهدى


----------



## فادي سعد (12 سبتمبر 2010)

الحمد لله ليس بقربنا اي مسجد


----------



## mostafa581 (12 سبتمبر 2010)

*بئس امة اختفت فيها اقل معالم الحرية !*

*فى تلك الايام يحتفل المسلمين بعيد الفطر المبارك لهم و الغير مبارك على الاطلاق لغيرهم و الاسباب تكمن فى :*

*عدم احترام غير المسلم او حتى وضعه فى الحسبان !*

*احتفالات بالهتاف و الغناء العشوائى فى الميكروفونات فى الشوارع (مثال ما يحدث فى شارعنا من طبل و زمر و رقص جماعى همجى و انا اكتب هذا الموضوع)*

*و بعد الانتهاء منها اخيرا تبدأ صلاة العيد فجرا و تستمر ساعات و تصم الاذان و توقظ فى تلك المدة اصحاب النوم الخفيف منهم و الثقيل !*

*و يعلم الله وحده من منهم المحتاج الى الراحة و النوم و المريض و الطريح و اقل حقوقه ان ينال الهدوء اللازم للنوم !!!*
*و قد يصدف ان يكون العيد فى ايام امتحانات و لا حياة لمن تنادى*

*لماذا على ان استيقظ (مساءا و فجرا) بصلاة لا تخصنى ؟!*
*لماذا يستحيل ان اخذ غفوة فى حضور تلك الاصوات المنتهكة ؟!*
*او يتم ازعاجى كل يوم 5 مرات باذان لا يعنينى ؟!*
*لماذا على ان اسمع ما لا اريد ؟!*
*الا يكفى ميكرفون واحد مثلا فضلا عن الاصوات المقيتة المميتة للمؤذنين ؟!!!*
*الا يمكن ان يتم توحيد الاذان بدلا من الترددات القاتلة للاصوات المقيتة المتداخلة ؟!!*
*الا يمكن خفض اصوات الميكروفونات ؟!*

*و كيف يحدث هذا فى امة لا تعرف لحقوق الانسان او حريته سبيل ؟!*
*هذه كانت احدى معالم و مؤشرات التخلف فى مجتمعنا الغير مبارك !*
*تحياتى يا (....) امة خرجت للارض !* 

الاخ الحبيب Critic
الاحتفال بعيد الفطر لايتم عن طريق الغناء وماتسمعة فى الميكروفونات اثناء صلاة العيد ليس الا ابتهالات لان المعروف ان الغناء هو ان يكون عن طريق انشاد  الكلام مع الموسيقى و ان مايقال هو نوع من الابتهالات دون اى موسيقى كما سمعتها  
ايضا الاحتفال يكون عن طريق هذة الابتهالات الى ان تقام صلاة الفجر و لاهناك اى نوع من الغناء الجماعى بالطبل او المزاميراو الرقص الجماعى  او الصاجات  حتى   فكل هذا ليس الا من نسج خيالك فلا رقص ولا اى شئ من هذا فى الصلاة الا اذا كنت تقصد من يخرجون سويا للأحتفال بالعيد ومايفعلونة وهذا خارج عن الصلاة طبعا ومايفعلونة يعتبر شئ عادى جدا ففى الاعياد المسيحية نرى مثل هذة الافعال واكثر  خصوصا عند الازدحام فى المناطق التى بها كنائس و التى لاتراعى ايضا من حولها سواء كانوا مسلمين او مسيحيين عندما يكون هناك احتفال بها ايضا 
لاحظ اخى الحبيب فى الكليب المرفق انه اثناء احتفال الكنيسة قيام شباب الكنيسة بتوزيع كتب تبشيرية على المسلمين بالشارع ولاحظ دوشة الميكروفون بالكليب 
هل نقوم نحن بتوزيع كتب اسلامية على المسيحيين بالشوارع ؟؟؟؟؟
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GDSOTtuybjU


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (12 سبتمبر 2010)

> هل نقوم نحن بتوزيع كتب اسلامية على المسيحيين بالشوارع ؟؟؟؟؟


 
*اه حصل ايه رايك*​


----------



## mostafa581 (12 سبتمبر 2010)

لقد اتيت لك بالاثبات لما اقول 
اين اثباتك انت ؟؟ 
الرد بكلمة  أه حصل اية رأيك هذة ليست اثبات


----------



## MIKEL MIK (12 سبتمبر 2010)

mostafa581 قال:


> *بئس امة اختفت فيها اقل معالم الحرية !*
> 
> *فى تلك الايام يحتفل المسلمين بعيد الفطر المبارك لهم و الغير مبارك على الاطلاق لغيرهم و الاسباب تكمن فى :*
> 
> ...



*عجبني رد ع الفيديو هنقله ليك

طيب انا مشفتش حد غصب حد ياخود حاجه غصبن عنه وبعدين ايه﻿ اللي﻿ وداك مولد النصاري والناس ديه ليه رايحه هناك وبرمضان هناك؟؟؟؟؟؟

وبدل ما المسلمين يردوا عليه بكل احترام ومحبه وبعقل
بيتشموه وبيشتموا المسيح اللي بتقولوا عليه نبي بتحترموه
شوفت الفرق بينا وبينكم يارب تفهموا بقي*​


----------



## petit chat (12 سبتمبر 2010)

اصل احنا مش بنحب نصوركم لانكم 
مفضوحين و مصورين نفسكم كفاية 
وبعدين فية ناس فعلا بتوزع عليك حاجات اسلامية كتير 
مع انهم شايفين الصليب 

وكفاية الشتايم الى بنسمعها من شيوخكم طول اليوم 
دول حتى اصواتهم فظيعةو جدا مش عارفة مختارينهم على اى اساس 

يا عم كل سنة وانتم طيبين من غير  ازعاج ​


----------



## mm4jesus (12 سبتمبر 2010)

طيب والله اني كنت في هدا اليوم مريض والماذن والهتاف من كل جانب وانا جانبي مسجدين والله ازددت مرضا من كتر الازعاج لدرجه اني فكرت اترك المنزل من كتر الازعاج وانا كنت مريض وبحاجه لهدوء ولكن لا حياه لمن تنادي 
لاسلام ولا هدوء ولا شئ
ربنا يرحمنا


----------



## حفيدته (12 سبتمبر 2010)

سبحان الله
وكأن الادان كلمات غير كلمات الدين والاخلاص لتوحيد الله
لا علينا 
فسمحولي حينما اقرأ كلامك اتذكر ان الشيطان يفر حين سماع الادان
ادعو الله ان تصفى قلوبكم وتصفا قلوب بعض المسلمين من يبغضونكم


----------



## Critic (12 سبتمبر 2010)

*الاخوة المسلمين المشاركين فى الموضوع للاسف لم يحاولوا الاعتراف_كعادة كبرياء المسلمين_ان الوضع غير حضارى و مزعج و يتعدى على حرية الاخرين بل على العكس حاولوا الاسقاط بجرس الكنيسة !*

*هامش (جرس الكنيسة يضرب مرتين او ثلاثة فى الاسبوع الساعة 8 صباحا و من كنيسة واحدة لكل 2 كيلو او اكثر *
*بينما الاذان 5 مرات فى اليوم منهم ساعة فجرا و من مئات الجوامع فى وقت واحد باصوات ذميمة متداخلة بمعدل جامع لكل شارعين (ان لم يكن اقل) و لكل جامع 3 مكبرات صوت (ان لم يكن اكثر))*

*فهل من وجه مقارنة اصلا ؟!!!!!!*

*بدلا من الكبرياء حاولوا الاعتراف بالمشكلة و البدء بوضع اقتراحات لحل ذلك الوضع المزرى الذى بدأ المسلمين انفسهم يشتكونه حتى وزير الاوقاف طالب بتوحيد الاذان و اكيد لنفس الاسباب !!*
*فهل من لدية رد ايجابى على طرحنا و مشكلتنا فليتفضل ...*
*ام الكبرياء و العزة و الاسقاط فلا اهلا و لا سهلا به فى موضوعنا هذا*


----------



## Coptic Adel (12 سبتمبر 2010)

حفيدته قال:


> اذكر وانا صغيرة في الاسكندريه كنت اقوم مفزوعة من اصوات الاجراس لعمارة كبيرة وفيها تقريبا
> شبه كنيسة وكان كل احد  وتقريبا كل كام يوم تقرع الاجراس  كمان اصوات الترانيم على طول مستمرة
> وانا صغيرة كنت زي ما قلت بقوم مفزوعة لكن الان عرفت انها نداء للصلاة او نوع من انوع التذكير بعبادة الله ومش زعلانة وبحترم الحاجة دي بدل ما احنا بنحط السب اوفر على اعلى صوت وهاتك يا اغاني تجيب الشياطين كلها
> اعتقد احترام الاديان بينبع من الصفاء الداخلي لكل واحد فينا مهما اختلف مع الاخر
> وكل عام وكل المسلمين والموحدين والمؤمنين بخير



الا تملون الكذب باستمرار

من امتي والكنايس بتبقي في الشوارع زيكم !

ثم مش كل الكنايس فيها أجراس للعلم يعني


----------



## Coptic Adel (12 سبتمبر 2010)

+GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ قال:


> *اه حصل ايه رايك*​



طب ايه رأيك يا تروث انه محصلش في الشارع وبس

من كام يوم وانا قاعد في المحل واحد جابلي ورقة مليانة قران

وازاي تستفيد من رمضان ومش عارف ايه

طب انا مال اهلي :hlp:


----------



## حفيدته (12 سبتمبر 2010)

اولا دي دولة مسلمة في المقام الاول
وعدد المسلمين ماشاء الله الاغلب الاعظم وفي زيادة مستمرة
لو رحتو في بلد تاني اوروبي او نصراني هتلاقي نفس الي هنا هناك يعني الكنايس اكتر والمساجد اقل 
برجع اقول الادان دعوة لتوحيد الله يعني لازم القلب يطمئن ليه لو كان قلب صادق


----------



## Critic (12 سبتمبر 2010)

> اولا دي دولة مسلمة في المقام الاول
> وعدد المسلمين ماشاء الله الاغلب الاعظم وفي زيادة مستمرة
> لو رحتو في بلد تاني اوروبي او نصراني هتلاقي نفس الي هنا هناك يعني الكنايس اكتر والمساجد اقل
> برجع اقول *الادان دعوة لتوحيد الله* يعني لازم القلب يطمئن ليه لو كان قلب صادق



*اولا : يعنى من غير الاذان مش هتوحدى الله ؟*

*ثانيا : احنا مش محتاجين الاذان 5 مرات و لا حتى مرة واحدة علشان نفتكر نوحد الله لاننا فاكرين ده كويس فأيه ذنبنا نسمع الاصوات المقيتة العالية ....هل هو اعتداء على الحرية و السلام بسبب ان المسلم لا يستطيع ان يتذكر توحيد الله الا بالاذان ؟!!!*

*اذا كنتم عاجزين عن توحيد الله و لا تتذكرون ذلك الا بالاذان فلا تزعجونا معكم و تبتلونا بما لا يعنينا*
*شكرا*


----------



## حفيدته (12 سبتمبر 2010)

يعني مثلا انا في دولة بوذية لما سمعت اصوات اجراس الكنيسه هفرح لاني سمعت صوت بيفكرني ان الوقت ده وقت الصلاه والاقبال على الله


----------



## حفيدته (12 سبتمبر 2010)

لو جبت واحد بيأذن جمب طفل صغير نايم وواحد معاه جرس وبيدق جمب طفل تاني نايم 
اي واحد فيهم هيقوم مفزوع اكتر ؟؟؟؟
مع كامل احترامي للاجراس المباركة لدعوة الصلاة لله


----------



## Critic (12 سبتمبر 2010)

*احب اشكر كل الاخوة امسيحيين اللى شاركوا فى الموضوع*
*و خالص العزاء على تفكير الاخوة المسلمين السلبى المتعالى الذى يرفض الاعتراف بالمشاكل من اجل (العزة) و هذا طبعا سبب كونهم فى قاع العام الان*

*و كان الله فى عوننا مع (#####) امة خرجت للارض كلها !!!*


----------



## Critic (12 سبتمبر 2010)

*الاخت حفيدته لا تتهربى*
*انتى قلتى :*


> *برجع اقول الادان دعوة لتوحيد الله يعني لازم القلب يطمئن ليه لو كان قلب صادق *


*و انا سالتك :*
*



يعنى من غير الاذان مش هتوحدى الله ؟هل هو اعتداء على الحرية و السلام بسبب ان المسلم لا يستطيع ان يتذكر توحيد الله الا بالاذان ؟!

أنقر للتوسيع...

**اين الاجابة ؟*


----------



## حفيدته (12 سبتمبر 2010)

احب اشكر جميع المسيحين الي فرحو بعيدنا وادعو لغيرهم بالهداية وصفاء القلب


----------



## حفيدته (12 سبتمبر 2010)

وانت من غير جرس كلكم مرة وحدة هتصلو في نفس الوقت كلكم مجتمعين


----------



## Critic (12 سبتمبر 2010)

*اخت حفيدته*
*لا اجابة لديكى حول سؤالى*
*اذن لا دفاع حول سبب الاذان اصلا !*

*و قابلينى قسم الحوار الاسلامى لاثبت لكى ان المجاهرة بذلك الشكل يخالف امر القرآن ايضا لان هنا لا مجال للنقاش الاسلامى*
*انصحك بقرآة التفاسير حول اية :*
*« ولا تجهر بصلاتك ولا تخافت بها » [ الإسراء:110 ] .*

*الخلاصة انتم تعصون اوامر القرآن و تكابرون ايضا !*



> وانت من غير جرس كلكم مرة وحدة هتصلو في نفس الوقت كلكم مجتمعين


*و من قال ان الجرس ضرورى اصلا ؟*
*رجاءا لا تدخلى نفسك بما لا علم لكى به !*
*انتى لا اجابة لديكى حول اسئلتى و انتهى*
*شكرا*


----------



## Critic (12 سبتمبر 2010)

> لا تجاهر بصلاتك ولا تخافت بها دي للصلاه الفردية يا اخ
> يعني وانت بتقرا القران في الصلاه مش تصلي في سرك وتقرا القران في سرك لا يعني لازم تقرا بتحريك الشفاه لان لما تقرا في سرك دي مش قراءة
> ادعوك ان تعقل ما تقرا اخي وتفهمه حتى لا يلتبس عليك الامر


*لا تفتى بغير علم يا اخت*
*اقراى التفاسير*
*و هنا ليس موضعنا*
*قابلينى فى قسم الحوار الاسلامى فى هذا الموضوع*
*المسلمون يخالفون امر ربهم !!! * 
*اما هنا فانتى لم تجيبى على اسئلتى*
*و يبقى الاذان لا علة له الا ازعاجنا و الاعتداء على حريتنا*
*و يبقى سؤال و هو :*
*هل الله فى الاسلام يحب التخلف و الاعتداء على الحرية ؟*


----------



## Critic (12 سبتمبر 2010)

*يا اخت قلنا هذا القسم ليس للمناقشة*
*ناقشينى فى الموضوع هناك فى القسم الاسلامى !!!*


----------



## Coptic Adel (12 سبتمبر 2010)

حفيدته قال:


> اولا دي دولة مسلمة في المقام الاول
> وعدد المسلمين ماشاء الله الاغلب الاعظم وفي زيادة مستمرة
> لو رحتو في بلد تاني اوروبي او نصراني هتلاقي نفس الي هنا هناك يعني الكنايس اكتر والمساجد اقل
> برجع اقول الادان دعوة لتوحيد الله يعني لازم القلب يطمئن ليه لو كان قلب صادق



مين دي اللي دولة مسلمة انتوا هاتأسلموها بمزاجكم

مصر قبطية وهاتفضل قبطية بالعند فيكم ماهي مش بالعدد :a63:

دي بلدنا يا كتكوتة من قبل ما رجلكم تخطيها من 1431 سنة

وراجعي التاريخ وبعدين اتكلمي 

وبلاش نتكلم علي اي بلد تانية لانها برضه بلد المسيحيين

انتوا مالكوش غير السعودية ( شبه الجزيرة العربية اللي جيتوا منها )

وبعدين توحيد ولا مش توحيد احنا ذنبنا ايه يعني نسمع حاجة متخصناش 

وبصوت ( @$$%%^&&)


----------



## Critic (12 سبتمبر 2010)

*الخلاصة*

*الاذان يعتدى على حريتنا باصواته المقيتة العالية المتداخلة 5 مرات كل يوم منهم مرة فجرا*
*و لا نريد ان نسمع و ننزعج بما لا يعنينا*

*و صدق من قال*
*اعبد الحجر و لن اعترض..ولكن لا تقذفنى به*

*فهل الله يحب التخلف و الاعتداء على حرية الغير ؟*
*اجيبونى يا مسلمين*


----------



## دارتنيان (12 سبتمبر 2010)

coptic adel قال:


> مين دي اللي دولة مسلمة انتوا هاتأسلموها بمزاجكم
> 
> مصر قبطية وهاتفضل قبطية بالعند فيكم ماهي مش بالعدد :a63:
> 
> ...



مصر دولة مسيحيه ليست قبطيه كفي عنصريه مصر ليست للأقباط او المسيحين الشرقيين فقط انما لنا نحن مسيحين غربيين ايضا ..ارجو الغاء كلمة قبطيه لأننا الغرب دافعنا عن مسيحية اكثر من شرق


----------



## Coptic Adel (12 سبتمبر 2010)

دارتنيان قال:


> مصر دولة مسيحيه ليست قبطيه كفي عنصريه مصر ليست للأقباط او المسيحين الشرقيين فقط انما لنا نحن مسيحين غربيين ايضا ..ارجو الغاء كلمة قبطيه لأننا الغرب دافعنا عن مسيحية اكثر من شرق



مش معني ان حضرتك دافعت عنها يا استاذ تبقي بلدك الأصلي

اهلا وسهلا بيك فيها لكن هي اصولها قبطية 

وده تاريخ محدش يقدر يغير فيه


----------



## دارتنيان (12 سبتمبر 2010)

انا لا اهاجم احد لكن كلمة قبطية تجعلنا نحن مسيحين غرب نشعر بالحزن لما قدمناه من شهداء كثير في مصر و شرق فيجب ان تسمي دوله مسيحيه لا قبطيه او شرقيه لأننا نقول مثلا بيلاروسيا دوله مسيحيه ليست مسيحيه سوفيتيه او مسيحيه اوروبيه ..و اذا كان علي مسميات فقبل قبط كان فراعنه و ايضا يهود


----------



## التواقة للجنة (12 سبتمبر 2010)

_*هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه*
*الموضوع اتبدل وراح ناحية تانية خااااااااااااااااااااالص*
*على العموم مصر المفروض تبقى يهودية بقى*
*او تفضل زى الفراعنة بالاوثان  والاصنام *
*ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه*
*متابعة الموضوع الجميييييييييييييل دة*
_​9cfc07b8-964f-45e3-b876-ee9ee7546174
1.03.01


----------



## Critic (12 سبتمبر 2010)

_*



هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
الموضوع اتبدل وراح ناحية تانية خااااااااااااااااااااالص
على العموم مصر المفروض تبقى يهودية بقى
او تفضل زى الفراعنة بالاوثان والاصنام 
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
متابعة الموضوع الجميييييييييييييل دة


أنقر للتوسيع...

*_
*اخت التواقة للجنة*
*لا اعهد فيكى المداخلات التى تحمل فى طيتها الاستهزاء او السخرية بلا اى مبرر*
*اذا كان لديكى رد عقلانى على المداخلة رقم 42 تفضلى*


----------



## Coptic Adel (12 سبتمبر 2010)

دارتنيان قال:


> انا لا اهاجم احد لكن كلمة قبطية تجعلنا نحن مسيحين غرب نشعر بالحزن لما قدمناه من شهداء كثير في مصر و شرق فيجب ان تسمي دوله مسيحيه لا قبطيه او شرقيه لأننا نقول مثلا بيلاروسيا دوله مسيحيه ليست مسيحيه سوفيتيه او مسيحيه اوروبيه ..و اذا كان علي مسميات فقبل قبط كان فراعنه و ايضا يهود



اخويا الغالي انا عارف انك مش تقصد تهاجمني

بس في نفس الوقت لازم تاريخ البلد يكون معروف لكل الناس

ودي نبذة من ويكيبيديا

قبل دخول العرب إلى مصر كانت كلمة "قبط" تدل على أهل مصر دون أن يكون  للمعتقد الديني أثر على ذلك الاستخدام، إلا أنه بسبب كون المسيحية كانت  الديانة السائدة بين المصريين وقت دخول العرب المسلمين مصر فقد اكتسب الاسم  كذلك بعدا دينيا حيث رفض الملوك المسلمين تسميتهم بالاقباط لتمييز  المسلمين عن المسيحيين في البلاد ،حيث انحصرت كلمه قبطي علي مر العصور  لتشير للمسيحيين قي مصر وكذلك في الخطاب الرسمي للدلالة على المسيحيين  المصريين تحديدا. الاقباط هم أكبر اقليه مسيحيه في الشرق الاوسط يتركز  معظمهم في جمهوريه مصر العربيه الي جانب السودان وليبيا ودوله اثيوبيا فضلا  عن الدول الغربيه.

يعني بالمختصر المفيد اهل مصر الاصليين المسميين بالأقباط كانوا يهود ومسيحيين وهم الان من المسيحيين الأرثوذكس في مصر , ومينفعش نهاجم بعض لاننا اولا واخيرا مسيحيين وبنعبد اله واحد هو رب المجد يسوع المسيح , بغض النظر عن ناحية النشأة او البلد .

لكن التاريخ يبقي ليكون شاهد علي الغزو الاسلامي لبلادنا .

ومش كل مسلم هايدخل يقولنا البلد اسلامية ويجي يحدفلنا الكام كلمة اللي شيوخهم محفظينهالهم .


----------



## التواقة للجنة (12 سبتمبر 2010)

*ممكن اسألك سؤال ياكريتك
انا اعرف ميعاد صلاتى ازاى؟
يعنى التنبية لصلاتى اعرفة ازاى؟
وعلى فكرة انا مش قصدى اتريق
بس الموضوع اتحور خالص
انا فعلا مش بحب الطريقة دى واسفة انها ضايقتك
بس انا عندى مبدأ ان البلاد كلها لله
لا اسلامية ولا مسيحية ولا يهودية واللى بيعمل كدة تبقى سياسة دولة مش اكتر
لان احنا لو دورنا على اصل مصر مش هانلاقيها قبطية ولا اسلامية ولا يهودية 
الدول والارض للة رب العالمين
*​


----------



## Dona Nabil (12 سبتمبر 2010)

*الاخوه الاحباء ارجو الا يتجه  الموضوع  لحوار اسلامى بعيد عن اختصاص القسم هنا 
سلام ونعمه​*


----------



## Critic (12 سبتمبر 2010)

*



ممكن اسألك سؤال ياكريتك
انا اعرف ميعاد صلاتى ازاى؟
يعنى التنبية لصلاتى اعرفة ازاى؟


أنقر للتوسيع...

**بالساعة !!!*
*قديما كان الاذان لازم لعدم وجود ساعة لمعرفة التوقيت*
*اما الان فما الحجة ؟!!!!*
*هل ستقنعينى انكم لا تعلمون مواقيت الصلاة ؟!*
*طبعا محال*

*نقطة اخرى*
*الا يوجد وسائل اخرى للتنبيه ايضا بجوار الساعة كالموبايلات و المنبهات الرقمية فى مواقيت الصلاة و وسائل الاعلام التى تقطع بثها من اجل الاذان !*
*كل هذا و مازلت تآثرون التعدى على حرية الغير...و كانه تعدى و السلام !!!*

*اجيبينى اختى*
*ما ذنبنا ان نبتلى بتلك الاصوات الذميمة و نسمع ما لا نريده كل يوم و فى نومنا فقط لان المسلمون (حسب اجابتك) لا يعرفون مواقيت صلواتهم و يحتاجون لمن يذكرهم بالصلاة لالههم كل يوم 5 مرات طوال ايام حياتهم !!!!!!!*


----------



## دارتنيان (12 سبتمبر 2010)

لا عليك ..انا اعلم قصة الخلاف بين مسلمين و مسيحين في مصر علي تسمية اصل بلد ..و اعلم ان المسيحين موجود في مصر قبل المسلمين الذين اتو من شبه جزيره و شمال افريفيا ...لكن ان تخاصم المسيحين مع المسلمين علي اصل بلد فهذه مشكله لأنها تشغلهم علي اداء واجباتهم الحقيقه و سيظلون مشغولين بتسمية بلد . فيجب علي مسيحين مصر الأهتمام بمشاكل اكبر من هذه مشكله و أن لا ينشغلو بهذا


----------



## Critic (12 سبتمبر 2010)

*تاسونى دونا نبيل*
*من طرفى الحوار ليس اسلامى لانى اناقش قضية الاعتداء على حريتنا بالاذان من منظور مدنى و حقوق الانسان و ليس منظور اسلامى*

*الا فيما خرج و اولته الى القسم الاسلامى لمتابعته هناك*
*دمتى بود استاذتى الغالية*


----------



## التواقة للجنة (12 سبتمبر 2010)

*طبعا اشكر المشرف او المشرفة المحترمة اللى حذفت المشاركة
سواء بتاعتى او بتاعة العضو اللى غلط فيا
على العموم كريتك
انا معاك ان الموضوع دلوقتى زايد عن حدة وكمان فية استهبال
لكن المفروض الاذان يكون بمعدل طبيعى وغير مؤذى للى حوالية
المفروض يكون صوت الاذان كويس وهادى مثلا زى الفجر علشان اقوم اصلى وادعلى ربنا بنفس طيبة
لكن اللى بيحصل دلوقتى انا ممكن مش اقوم بسبب الازعاج
انا الحمد لله المساجد اللى جنبى مش مزعجة بالمرة والله مش بقول كدة علشان مسلمة
بس بجد دا اللى حصل لكن قبل ما اجى المكان اللى انا فية دلوقتى
كنت فى مكان الحمد لله انى خرجت منة كان كل اللى فية من الاخوان المسلمين وكانوا فظاااااااااااااع مش طبيعيين بالمرة الاذان 20 مرة للصلاة وتكبيرات العيد 24 ساعة دا غير التزمت وانتقاد اى بينت اللى المفروض انهم مش ليهم اى حق لدة
الحمد لله طلعنا منها على خير والمكان اللى فية هادى وطبيعى الاذان فية
*​9cfc07b8-964f-45e3-b876-ee9ee7546174
1.03.01


----------



## Dona Nabil (12 سبتمبر 2010)

*رأى شخصى *
*مسلم أو مسيحى الجميع محتاج للراحه بعد عناء يوم عمل وانتظاراً لبدء يوم جديد
المريض منهم محتاج لنوم هادىء والطالب محتاج لتركيز 
أعلم أن الشكوى من ظاهرة اصوات  ميكروفونات الجوامع تأتى من الطرفيين فلما العناد والمكابره
ودليلى على ان الشكوى جماعيه ان الدوله فكرت فى فكرة الاذان الموحد تلاشياً للاصوات المزعجه التى تأتى من اصوات مؤذنين صوتهم قبيح أو من تداخل اصوات الجوامع القريبه من بعضها 
ومن فتره سمعنا عن المسلم الذى ازعجه صوت الاذان من صوت  ميكروفون أعلى منزله  ولم يستطع النوم فصعد وخلع الميكروفون واسقطه من اعلى وتم القبض عليه وكأنه ارتكب جريمه عندما طلب أن ينام و يرتاح
اعتقد أنه هناك العديد من الطرق الاكثر رقى وحضاره لتذكرة الانسان بميعاد صلاته من أن يتم ازعاج الاطفال والمرضى وكبار السن بهذه الطريقه
عندما اكون فى زيارة احد منزله قريب من جامع اشكر ربنا 100 مره لانى فى نعيم لانى لا استمع أنا واسرتى  لهذه الاصوات الغريبه
ومن يقارنون بين  اصوات اجراس كنائسنا بهذه الاصوات ادعوهم لمقارنة عدديه بين الكنائس والجوامع وادعوهم لان يفكروا دون تعصب وانحياز فى الفارق الشاسع بين ما يسببه الطرفان من ازعاج
ايضاً الفت نظرهم أن كثير من الدول العربيه والاسلاميه تخلو من هذه الظاهره الا يكفى هذا كاعتراف بأنها ظاهره غير حضاريه ن يجب التخلص منها 
تحياتى للجميع وميرررسى كيريتك على موضوعك وربنا معاك *


----------



## Dona Nabil (12 سبتمبر 2010)

critic قال:


> *تاسونى دونا نبيل*
> *من طرفى الحوار ليس اسلامى لانى اناقش قضية الاعتداء على حريتنا بالاذان من منظور مدنى و حقوق الانسان و ليس منظور اسلامى*
> 
> *الا فيما خرج و اولته الى القسم الاسلامى لمتابعته هناك*
> *دمتى بود استاذتى الغالية*



*من البدايه وانا فاهمه هدف موضوعك ومتابعاه وعلشان كده انا حريصه أنه يفضل فى اطاره الاجتماعى فى مناقشة ظاهره اجتماعيه تهم الجميع
ربنا يبارك خدمتك *


----------



## Critic (12 سبتمبر 2010)

*



طبعا اشكر المشرف او المشرفة المحترمة اللى حذفت المشاركة
سواء بتاعتى او بتاعة العضو اللى غلط فيا
على العموم كريتك
انا معاك ان الموضوع دلوقتى زايد عن حدة وكمان فية استهبال
لكن المفروض الاذان يكون بمعدل طبيعى وغير مؤذى للى حوالية
المفروض يكون صوت الاذان كويس وهادى مثلا زى الفجر علشان اقوم اصلى وادعلى ربنا بنفس طيبة
لكن اللى بيحصل دلوقتى انا ممكن مش اقوم بسبب الازعاج
انا الحمد لله المساجد اللى جنبى مش مزعجة بالمرة والله مش بقول كدة علشان مسلمة
بس بجد دا اللى حصل لكن قبل ما اجى المكان اللى انا فية دلوقتى
كنت فى مكان الحمد لله انى خرجت منة كان كل اللى فية من الاخوان المسلمين وكانوا فظاااااااااااااع مش طبيعيين بالمرة الاذان 20 مرة للصلاة وتكبيرات العيد 24 ساعة دا غير التزمت وانتقاد اى بينت اللى المفروض انهم مش ليهم اى حق لدة
الحمد لله طلعنا منها على خير والمكان اللى فية هادى وطبيعى الاذان فية

أنقر للتوسيع...

**ابدى احترام و تحية لرأيك المحترم الراقى و الذى يعجز الكثير من المسلمين الاعتراف به كبريائا لا اكثر*
*يا ليت الاجيال القادمة تفكر برقى مثل تفكيرك كى نحيا فى مجتمع يحترم حريات الغير و سنوفر عناء الكثير و الكثير من العواقب*


----------



## Dona Nabil (12 سبتمبر 2010)

التواقة للجنة قال:


> *
> انا معاك ان الموضوع دلوقتى زايد عن حدة وكمان فية استهبال
> لكن المفروض الاذان يكون بمعدل طبيعى وغير مؤذى للى حوالية
> المفروض يكون صوت الاذان كويس وهادى مثلا زى الفجر علشان اقوم اصلى وادعلى ربنا بنفس طيبة
> ...



*اختنا الغاليه كل التحيه لشخصك الجميل 
صراحتك فى ابداء رأيك تدعونى لتحيتك وهذا ما قصدته فالجميع مسلم ومسيحى يحتاج للراحه والهدوء 
ولا تعليق على روعة تعليقك
ربنا يباركك*


----------



## Coptic Adel (12 سبتمبر 2010)

التواقة للجنة قال:


> *طبعا اشكر المشرف او المشرفة المحترمة اللى حذفت المشاركة
> سواء بتاعتى او بتاعة العضو اللى غلط فيا
> 
> *​9cfc07b8-964f-45e3-b876-ee9ee7546174
> 1.03.01



انا مضطر ارد علي الجزئية دي علشان اوضح موقف مشاركتي التي تم حذفها من قبل دونا

حضرتك كل اللي قولته عبارة عن ان الاخت اللي نفسها تدخل جنة الحوريات مالهاش علاقة بالموضوع وان ده كلام ناس كبار 

ولا هي الجنة عندكوا مفيهاش حوريات :hlp:

ياريت بقي متحاوليش تظهري للناس اني غلطت فيكي لاني مبغلطش في حد , سلام يا حاجة leasantr


----------



## Critic (12 سبتمبر 2010)

*كفيتى و وفيتى فى رايك يا تاسونى دونا*
*ربنا يبارك خدمتك و يعوض تعبك معانا*


----------



## Alexander.t (12 سبتمبر 2010)

فى فكره تخلينا نحب الاذان لو جيبنا نانسى او هيفاء لكل جامع الموضوع هيبقى احلى يا راجل


----------



## Coptic Adel (12 سبتمبر 2010)

+ Cupid + قال:


> فى فكره تخلينا نحب الاذان لو جيبنا نانسى او هيفاء لكل جامع الموضوع هيبقى احلى يا راجل



والنعمة ياد يا مينا بتفكر مش زي ناس :hlp:

وانا من رأيي نعمل اذان موحد بصوت الداعية هيفاء وهبي :yahoo:


----------



## MATTEW (12 سبتمبر 2010)

*المفروض كل واحد يخلي عقيدته جوه مكانها 

يعني دول زي امريكا مفيش اذان حتي لو بصوت هادي الأنه كده كده ازعاج 

لكن الاسف احنا عايشين في دوله اسلاميه فطبيعي فيه ازعاج 
*


----------



## التواقة للجنة (12 سبتمبر 2010)

*دا رأيى الشخصى يادونا وياكريتك
لان دا المفروض والصح
والموضوع دة مش لازم يبقى فية تعصب ابدا
*​9cfc07b8-964f-45e3-b876-ee9ee7546174
1.03.01


----------



## Nemo (13 سبتمبر 2010)

عندك حق كريتيك الموضوع زاد عن حده وخصوصا ان كان فى وعود كتير بتوحيد الاذان وكان طيه النسيان زى باقى الاقتراحات.
كمان انا شغلى فى مكان مكنتش اسمع صوت ادان ابدا لأنه كان ممنوع وكل الميكروفونات داخل الجوامع مكنتش اعرف ضهر من عصر من غيره واذ فجأه معرفش ايه اللى حصل خرجوا الميكروفونات وبقيت باسمعه وفاضل اقوم اصليهم هههههههههههه
دا غير عند بيتى جامع قصادى ومايك فى الاتجاهين عشان الكل يسمع ويصلى طيب احنا محتاجين نرتاح
بس مش قصة دولة اسلامية ولاغيره احسها ثقافة شعب بالفرض علينا نسمع
زى افراح الشوارع اللى تفضل للصبح وافتتاح المحلات حاجة غير معقولة
ربنا يرحمنا وميرسى مناقشة موضوع رائع كريتيك
ربنا يبارك فيك


----------



## Critic (13 سبتمبر 2010)

> بس مش قصة دولة اسلامية ولاغيره احسها ثقافة شعب بالفرض علينا نسمع


*بالظبط*
*المسلمين مش هاين عليهم يعترفوا بالمشكلة او يواجهوها بسبب التكبر و التعالى (الا ندرة منهم)*
*و كأنك لو احترمت حرية الغير هتموت ناقص عمر !!!!*

*حتى فى المواصلات*
*تلاقى المسلم طلع قرآن و يقرا بصوت عالى و لازم كله يسكت و يسمعه غصبا عنه سواء كان مسلم او غيره !!!*
*و لو صوته مش حلو بيطلع موبايل و يشغل قرآن بصوت عالى و يطلب من الناس تسكت و تسمع و يطلب من السواق يطفى الاغانى !!!!!*

*ربنا يرحمنا*


----------



## حبيبة حبيبي (13 سبتمبر 2010)

امتى ربنا هيرحمنا انا بجد زهقت من البلد دي  امتى ربنا هيريحنا بقا


----------



## mora22 (13 سبتمبر 2010)

حبيبة حبيبي قال:


> امتى ربنا هيرحمنا انا بجد زهقت من البلد دي  امتى ربنا هيريحنا بقا


دى بلدنااااااااااااااا
مينفعش حد يقول على بلده زهقت منها 
مش البلد اللى زهقتى منها لالالالالالالا البشر اللى فيها هما اللى يزهقواااا
معرفش هما ازاى مش بيتكسفوا من صوت الاذان فعلا مزعج جداااااااااااااااااااا​


----------



## عاشق صليب الرب (13 سبتمبر 2010)

*وماذا ستقولون للذي يعيش في بلد لايعترف بوجود المسيحيين؟!*
*"من شاف مصايب الناس هانت عليه مصيبته"*​


----------



## دارتنيان (13 سبتمبر 2010)

يمني مسيحي قال:


> *وماذا ستقولون للذي يعيش في بلد لايعترف بوجود المسيحيين؟!*
> *"من شاف مصايب الناس هانت عليه مصيبته"*​



يمن به قبائل الغساسنه ..علي ما اعتقد ..صحيح ام لا ؟ :love34:


----------



## حبيبة حبيبي (13 سبتمبر 2010)

مهو هما مش بيسيبو بلد غير لما يلوثها بأجرمهم


----------



## عاشق صليب الرب (13 سبتمبر 2010)

دارتنيان قال:


> يمن به قبائل الغساسنه ..علي ما اعتقد ..صحيح ام لا ؟ :love34:


* لا وجود لهم اليوم*​


----------



## Critic (13 سبتمبر 2010)

> *وماذا ستقولون للذي يعيش في بلد لايعترف بوجود المسيحيين؟!*
> *"من شاف مصايب الناس هانت عليه مصيبته"*​



*التخلف موجود فى كل مكان لكن بدرجات *
*فعلى سبيل المثال فى مصر لا يعترفوا باى ديانة غير ال3 ( مسلمين و مسيحيين و يهود) على الترتيب فى حقوقهم و نظرة المجتمع الطبقى لهم*
*و غير ذلك من اللادينيين او الملحدين او البهائيين اللخ لا حقوق لهم على الاطلاق و لا دية !!*​​​​


----------



## دارتنيان (13 سبتمبر 2010)

critic قال:


> *التخلف موجود فى كل مكان لكن بدرجات *
> *فعلى سبيل المثال فى مصر لا يعترفوا باى ديانة غير ال3 ( مسلمين و مسيحيين و يهود) على الترتيب فى حقوقهم و نظرة المجتمع الطبقى لهم*
> *و غير ذلك من اللادينيين او الملحدين او البهائيين اللخ لا حقوق لهم على الاطلاق و لا دية !!*​



و ماذا يهمنا اذا لم تعترف حكومه مصرية بالادينين ...يهمنا فقط اعترافهم بمسيحيه و معاملتنا نفس معامله مسلمين ... توجد دول اوروبيه ايضا لا تعترف بالادينين.


----------



## Critic (13 سبتمبر 2010)

> و ماذا يهمنا اذا لم تعترف حكومه مصرية بالادينين ...يهمنا فقط اعترافهم بمسيحيه و معاملتنا نفس معامله مسلمين ... توجد دول اوروبيه ايضا لا تعترف بالادينين.


*لا يهمنا*
*لكن هذه صورة من صور التخلف و العنصرية ايضا*


----------



## محب الانسانية (14 سبتمبر 2010)

قرات عن الاذان
::معجزة الاذان::..


الأذان لا ينقطع عن الكره الارضية ( 24 ) ساعه 
لقد توصل باحث في علوم الرياضيات بدولة الإمارات العربية المتحدة لمعادلة حسابية عبقرية تؤكد إعجاز الخالق عز و جل في إعلاء نداء الحق ' صوت الأذان ' طوال 24 ساعة يومياً 

وقال الباحث في دراسته : أن الأذان الذي هو دعاء الإسلام إلى عبادة الصلاة لا ينقطع عن الكرة الأرضية كلها أبداً على مدار الساعة , فما أن ينتهي في منطقة حتى ينطلق في الأخرى !!! 

وشرح الباحث ' عبد الحميد الفاضل ' فكرته بشرحه كيف أن الكرة الأرضية تنقسم إلى 360 خطاً تحدد الزمن في كل منطقة منها , يفصل كل خط عن الخط الذي يليه أربع دقائق بالضبط , والأصل في الأذان أن ينطلق في موعده المحدد , ويفترض أن يؤديه المؤذن أداء حسنا يستمر أربع دقائق من الزمن . 

ولتقريب الصورة أكثر فإذا افترضنا أن الأذان انطلق الآن في المنطقة الواقعة عند خط الطول واحد , واستمر أربع دقائق , وانتهت الأربع دقائق فإنه سينطلق في المنطقة الواقعة عند الخط اثنين , وعندما ينتهي سينطلق في الخط الثالث ثم الرابع وهكذا لا ينقطع الأذان طوال اليوم الكامل من حياة أرضنا , ويمكن التأكد بعملية حسابية صغيرة: 

4×360( خط طول ) = 1440 دقيقة 1440 / 60( دقيقة ) = 24 ساعة 
  المصدر : بحث للباحث عبد الحميد الفاضل


----------



## Critic (14 سبتمبر 2010)

*بص يا اخ محب*
*انت جديد*
*و انا مش عايز احرجك او احبطك او اطلب بحذف الكلام ده*
*بس للاسف خدعوك و قالوا*
*و ده مش موضوعنا*

*موضوعنا عن اذعاج الاذان و اعتدائه على حريات الغير و انه مظهر من مظاهر التخلف و الرجعية*
*انت بئا جاى تثبتلنا ان لتخلف لا ينقطع عن الارض لمدة 24 ساعة*
*فهل فى وجهة نظرك الله يحب التخلف السمعى ؟*

*عندك كلمتين حلوين اتفضل ؟*


----------



## محب الانسانية (14 سبتمبر 2010)

critic قال:


> *بص يا اخ محب*
> *انت جديد*
> *و انا مش عايز احرجك او احبطك او اطلب بحذف الكلام ده*
> *بس للاسف خدعوك و قالوا*
> ...


اخي الكريم اذا كان كلامي يزعجك او فيه اساءة اطلب حذفه
لا اعتقد ان الاذان يزعج فلا هو قنابل و لا رصاص كلام يخص المسلمين 
وادوعك للبحث عن ماقاله رجل الفضاء ارمسترسونغ عندما صعد للفضاء ماذا قال عن الاذان
مشكور و تحية طيبة


----------



## Critic (14 سبتمبر 2010)

> اخي الكريم اذا كان كلامي يزعجك او فيه اساءة اطلب حذفه
> *لا اعتقد ان الاذان يزعج فلا هو قنابل و لا رصاص كلام يخص المسلمين*
> وادوعك للبحث عن ماقاله رجل الفضاء ارمسترسونغ عندما صعد للفضاء ماذا قال عن الاذان
> مشكور و تحية طيبة


*بل اكثر من ذلك*
*تسمع من داخل منزلك مئات المؤذنين ذوى الاصوات المقيتة بمئات مكبرات الصوت 5 مرات كل يوم منهم مرة فجرا فى وقت نومى مما يوقظنى كل يوم (لان نومى خفيف)*
*و هذا يزعجنى و يزعج ملايين غيرى حتى طالب وزير الاوقاف نفسه بتوحيد الاذان فى محاولة لحل المشكلة*
*و هذا اعتداء على حقى السمعى كانسان*
*لا اريد سماعه *
*انت مسلم تريد سماعه فانت حر لكن لا تزعجى به*

*لا اريد سماع مقولات عن الاذان فضلا عن انى لا ارد سماعه اصلا بسبب الازعاج*
*لا اعلم لماذا يصر المسلمين على نسف الهدوء !*

*اكرر سؤالى*

*هل الله يحب التخلف السمعى و عدم احترام حقوق الانسان ؟*
*منتظر اجابتك على وجه التحديد*


----------



## محب الانسانية (14 سبتمبر 2010)

مصطلح التخلف السمعي غير مفهوم بالنسبة لي
انا لا يمكني ان امنعك من دخول الكينسية لان هذا حقك 
و لا يمكنك ان تمنع الاذان او صلاة الفجر لانها من ركائز السلام


----------



## Rosetta (14 سبتمبر 2010)

محب الانسانية قال:


> قرات عن الاذان
> ::معجزة الاذان::..
> 
> 
> ...



*و هل هذه معجزة !! و عبقرية كمان !! يعني شي طبيعي الامر يعود الى فوارق التوقيت! 

اكتر من كده و بيشفي سبحان اسمه الخالق ​*


----------



## Nemo (14 سبتمبر 2010)

محب الانسانية قال:


> مصطلح التخلف السمعي غير مفهوم بالنسبة لي
> انا لا يمكني ان امنعك من دخول الكينسية لان هذا حقك
> و لا يمكنك ان تمنع الاذان او صلاة الفجر لانها من ركائز السلام





استاذ محب انت لا تستطيع انت تمنعنى من دخول الكنيسة أولا لأن مفيش حد يقدر يعمل ده
ثانيا عمرك سمعت صوت صلواتنا يعلو خارج الكنيسة
دا كتير بنكون فى الكنيسة ولا نسمع صلواتنا واجتماعتنا بسبب وقت الادان وصوته لأنه طبعا معروف قدام كل كنيسة بتبنوا جامع ع الرصيف اللى قدامها ولا ايه؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## Rosetta (14 سبتمبر 2010)

nemo قال:


> استاذ محب انت لا تستطيع انت تمنعنى من دخول الكنيسة أولا لأن مفيش حد يقدر يعمل ده
> ثانيا عمرك سمعت صوت صلواتنا يعلو خارج الكنيسة
> دا كتير بنكون فى الكنيسة ولا نسمع صلواتنا واجتماعتنا بسبب وقت الادان وصوته لأنه طبعا معروف قدام كل كنيسة بتبنوا جامع ع الرصيف اللى قدامها ولا ايه؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟



*معلش يا نيمو هو الاخ فاهم الموضوع غلط ! 
ربنا رحمنا 

قل لي عن كنيسة واحدة بتصلي و بتخلي اللي ما يشتري يتفرج متل ما بتعملوا انتوا في الجوامع ! ​*


----------



## Nemo (14 سبتمبر 2010)

red rose88 قال:


> *معلش يا نيمو هو الاخ فاهم الموضوع غلط !
> ربنا رحمنا
> 
> قل لي عن كنيسة واحدة بتصلي و بتخلي اللي ما يشتري يتفرج متل ما بتعملوا انتوا في الجوامع ! ​*





عندك حق يا روزا وبجد مش عارفة اتكلم وكتير بنبقى فى الكنيسة مش سامعين بعض 
وحاجة تجنن وتتعب شعب كل حياته مش شايف غير نفسه وبس
مش واخدين بالهم ولا بيستهبلوا ولا ايه؟؟؟؟
لا وكمان دينهم بيوصيهم علينا ( الى الجهاد ضد كل من لا يعترف بدينهم )


----------



## Rosetta (14 سبتمبر 2010)

nemo قال:


> عندك حق يا روزا وبجد مش عارفة اتكلم وكتير بنبقى فى الكنيسة مش سامعين بعض
> وحاجة تجنن وتتعب شعب كل حياته مش شايف غير نفسه وبس
> مش واخدين بالهم ولا بيستهبلوا ولا ايه؟؟؟؟
> لا وكمان دينهم بيوصيهم علينا ( الى الجهاد ضد كل من لا يعترف بدينهم )



*بصي ان مش هقولك غير أية من الانجيل 
" إن كان الله معنا فمن علينا" ​*


----------



## Critic (14 سبتمبر 2010)

> مصطلح التخلف السمعي غير مفهوم بالنسبة لي





> انا لا يمكني ان امنعك من دخول الكينسية لان هذا حقك
> و لا يمكنك ان تمنع الاذان او صلاة الفجر لانها من ركائز السلام


*يا اخ محب *
*هل دخولى الكنيسة يعتدى على حريتك ؟*
*الاجابة : لا*
*هل صوت الاذان يعتدى على حريتى ؟*
*الاجابة : نعم بسبب اذعاج الميكروفونات و من حقى كأنسان الا اسمع ما لا اريد*

*اخفضوا صوت الميكروفونات*
*وحدوا الاذان*
*ارحمونا من الاصوات المقيتة المتداخلة*
*اعطونا قدرا من الهدوء*

*حريتك فى ممارسة شعائرك تقف عند حدود حريات الاخرين*

*ما موقفك لو وضعنا مكروفونات فى الكنائس (كالمأذن) و صارت صلاتنا تسمعها غصبا عنك و انت فى بيتك من مئات الكنائس كل يوم 7 مرات ؟*


----------



## Coptic Adel (14 سبتمبر 2010)

محب الانسانية قال:


> مصطلح التخلف السمعي غير مفهوم بالنسبة لي
> انا لا يمكني ان امنعك من دخول الكينسية لان هذا حقك
> و لا يمكنك ان تمنع الاذان او صلاة الفجر لانها من ركائز السلام



وما حالكم قبل اختراع الميكروفون

كنتم كفرة ام ماذا ؟


----------



## Nemo (14 سبتمبر 2010)

coptic adel قال:


> وما حالكم قبل اختراع الميكروفون
> 
> كنتم كفرة ام ماذا ؟




هههههههههههههههه
ايه الجمال ده


----------



## Coptic Adel (14 سبتمبر 2010)

Nemo قال:


> هههههههههههههههه
> ايه الجمال ده



ماهو من كتر الجمال خرج من الموضوع علشان مش لاقي اجابة :hlp:


----------



## archios (15 سبتمبر 2010)

critic قال:


> *يا اخ محب *
> *هل دخولى الكنيسة يعتدى على حريتك ؟*
> *الاجابة : لا*
> *هل صوت الاذان يعتدى على حريتى ؟*
> ...


انا ياباشا مسلم و موافقك الرأي من حقق ألا تسمع ما لا تريد, بس الراجل اللي بيقول أن هل كلن المسلمين قبل الأذان كفرة أقولة أن دي مش طربقة يا باشا نتناقش بيها...لأنكم بتقولوا أن الجرس الساعة 8 نفترض أني بشتغل بليل و بنام الصبح فأنا مش هقولك أني شغال فرد أمن و بنام من 6 ال 1 الظهر فانت بتنتهك حريتي رغم اني أعمل علي أمنك الموضوع معمول علشان صاحبة يبين نقطة و أنا مقتنع بها  زي مقول ت من قبل...
وهكذا ربما أنك أتدايقت من رد فقلت كدة و بردة أعيب عليك مشاركتك دي لأنها تتنافي مع المسيحية


----------



## Coptic Adel (15 سبتمبر 2010)

archios قال:


> انا ياباشا مسلم و موافقك الرأي من حقق ألا تسمع ما لا تريد, بس الراجل اللي بيقول أن هل كلن المسلمين قبل الأذان كفرة أقولة أن دي مش طربقة يا باشا نتناقش بيها...لأنكم بتقولوا أن الجرس الساعة 8 نفترض أني بشتغل بليل و بنام الصبح فأنا مش هقولك أني شغال فرد أمن و بنام من 6 ال 1 الظهر فانت بتنتهك حريتي رغم اني أعمل علي أمنك الموضوع معمول علشان صاحبة يبين نقطة و أنا مقتنع بها  زي مقول ت من قبل...
> وهكذا ربما أنك أتدايقت من رد فقلت كدة و بردة أعيب عليك مشاركتك دي لأنها تتنافي مع المسيحية



استاذي انا مقولتش انكم كفرة ...

انا بس باستفسر عن حالكم قبل اختراع الميكروفون leasantr

ثم هاقولهالك تاني وتالت مش كل الكنايس فيها اجراس وتقدر تتأكد من كده بنفسك ادخل اي كنيسة وشوف ومحدش هايمنعك من ده بالاضافة لان الكنايس اللي فيها اجراس بتكون في مناطق نائية وبعيدة عن المنطقة السكانية .. انما ميكروفونات الجوامع ماشاءالله زي مانت عارف وشايف في كل حارة جامع و4 ميكروفونات :hlp:


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (15 سبتمبر 2010)

تملى فاضحنا يا كريتيك كدة 

بسجل حضور ورخامة بس

ولا تعليق على تصرفات همجية من شخصيات تعتبر غيرأدمية​


----------



## Critic (15 سبتمبر 2010)

> انا ياباشا مسلم و موافقك الرأي من حقق ألا تسمع ما لا تريد, بس الراجل اللي بيقول أن هل كلن المسلمين قبل الأذان كفرة أقولة أن دي مش طربقة يا باشا نتناقش بيها...لأنكم بتقولوا أن الجرس الساعة 8 نفترض أني بشتغل بليل و بنام الصبح فأنا مش هقولك أني شغال فرد أمن و بنام من 6 ال 1 الظهر فانت بتنتهك حريتي رغم اني أعمل علي أمنك الموضوع معمول علشان صاحبة يبين نقطة و أنا مقتنع بها زي مقول ت من قبل...
> وهكذا ربما أنك أتدايقت من رد فقلت كدة و بردة أعيب عليك مشاركتك دي لأنها تتنافي مع المسيحية


*انت شخص راقى*

*بالنسبة لاجراس الكنيسة فهى مش حتمية بدونا لن تقوم الكنيسة !*
*و لو كانت مسببة ازعاج بالكم الهائل (و حط فى الحسبان عدد الكنايس الضئيل و عدد مرات القداس 3 فقط فى الاسبوع ان لم يكن اقل ) كان اكيد الوضع هيختلف و كانت الناس هتطالب بحل المشكلة و مافيش مانع لو مسببة مشكلة ان الكنيسة تضع حل مثلا*

*تقبل احترامى يا باشا*


----------



## HappyButterfly (16 سبتمبر 2010)

*كريتيك انت زعلان عشان هنا بيهتفوا بالشارع 
والدوشة
احنا فى اول شارعنا فيه جامع كبير يعتبر 
وشارعنا واسع اوى
كلهم بيفرشوا على الارض بالشارع 
وكل الناس تيجى من كل الشوارع عندنا تصلى 
والدوشة تبتدى من بليل من تجريب السماعات والمايكات 
لحد الصبح الشيخ بيصلى ويهتف والسماعات بقى اللة ينور
مش بعرف انام اليوم ده خالص
وحظى كل عيد يبقى فيه رحلة
بنزل اعدى من ورسطهم يبقوا عايزين يقولوا لك 
انت نازل من بيتك ليه 
تخيل كم الازعاج 
ولو تقدر تشتكى بقى 
شكرا لك كريتيك 
ياريت حد يسمع ويرحمونا بقى
*​


----------



## Critic (17 سبتمبر 2010)

*كلنا فى نفس المركب بس بتفاوت فى الازعاج*
*و اللى ازعاجه اقل نسبيا فى بيته كتير مش بيسلم من ازعاج المواصلات و قرآنها !*


----------

